# [Guide][List] Best Free & Paid Apps For Your Rooted Device



## N00B_IN_N33D

For the people who are always asking about the best apps for their rooted phones I put together a little list/guide to some of the best apps you can try on your rooted Android device! The list is broken into two parts, a *free* section and a *paid* section. Free apps that have a paid full version will have a linked note attached. If you'd like to discuss about apps that don't require root access visit the thread found here. Also, if you know of any apps that you think should go in this list just post a reply with the name of the app.

⇜*FR33 R00T APP$*⇝​
*1). Titanium Backup * **Pro version available**
Overveiw:
You can backup, restore, freeze (with Pro) your apps + data + Market links. This includes all protected apps & system apps, plus external data on your SD card. You can do 0-click batch & scheduled backups. Backups will operate without closing any apps (with Pro). You can move any app (or app data) to/from the SD card. You can browse any app's data and even query the Market to see detailed information about the app.-

*2). AdFree*
Overveiw:
AdFree removes most ads in the browser and other apps. It does this by nullifying requests to known host names in the system hosts file.

*3). Battery Calibration*
Overveiw:
Calibrate your battery when you think it's miscalibrated.Calibration needs to be done after flashing a new ROM, but you can calibrate any time you think your battery is miscalibrated. This program does it by removing the batterystats.bin system file. The OS generates a new clean batterystats file soon, thus any fake information from the previous ROM is removed. It's suggested, but not necessary, to let the phone fully discharge after calibration, then charged to 100% without break.
The app shows your actual battery status, and only allows you to start the calibration (i.e. removes the file) when it's fully charged, unless you force earlier calibration.
The voltage meter can be useful too. Full charge is around 4200mV.
There is an option to beep when 100% is reached so you don't have to closley follow the changes.

*4). Wireless Tether for Root Users*
Overveiw:
Clients (your laptop for example) can connect via wifi or bluetooth and get access to the internet using the mobile connection (4G, 3G, 2G) or (in case you are using bluetooth) the wifi connection which is established by the handset.

*5). WifiKill*
Overveiw:
Well, with this app you can disable internet connection for a device on the same network. So if someone (anyone) is abusing the internet wasting precious bandwidth for a Justin Bieber videoclips you could just kill their connection and stay happy with a full bandwidth just for yourself.

*6). Linda File Manager*
Overveiw:
With a relatively simple to use interface it allows you to manage your gallery, wallpapers, applications, SD Card, and even the phones core files! A great alternative to Root Explorer!

*8). Smartbench 2012*
Overveiw:
With Quadrant Standard Edition beginning to become inaccurate and obsolete from a lack of updates I began on a hunt for a more updated and accurate alternative. Smartbench 2012 is a multi-core friendly benchmark application that measures the overall performance of your smartphone. It reports both Productivity and Games Index to suit both productivity users and 3D gaming users.

*9). AnTuTu Benchmark*
Overveiw:
Another great alternative to Quadrant Standard Edition. AnTuTu can run a full test of a key project, through the "Memory Performance","CPU Integer Performance","CPU Floating point Performance","2D 3D Graphics Performance","SD card reading/writing speed","Database IO" performance testing on the mobile phone Performance of the hardware to make score.

*10). Neocore*
Overveiw:
Neocore is an OpenGL-ES 1.1 graphics performance benchmark for Android devices. It shows off some of the techniques that are possible on accelerated platforms such as 1-pass light maps and bump mapping.

*11). Android Terminal Emulator*
Overveiw:
This application lets you run Linux command line utilities on your Android phone. It is mostly useful for computer programmers. It might also be useful for people who want to explore the Linux internals of their Android phone.

*12). ROM Manager* **Premium version available**
Overveiw:
ROM Manager is a must have app for any Android root user.
* Flash your recovery to the latest and greatest ClockworkMod recovery.
* Manage your ROMs via a handy UI.
* Organize and perform backups and restores from within Android!
* Install ROMs from your SD card.
* Install your favorite ROMs over the air!-

*13). SetCPU*
Overveiw:
SetCPU is a CPU speed tweaking application for Android. More specifically, it allows control of certain aspects of the Linux cpufreq driver, allowing for overclocking, underclocking, or tweaking speeds and settings on many Android devices.

*14). Voodoo Control* **Plus version available**
Overveiw:
(For Galaxy S, Nexus S phones, Galaxy Tab and Asus Transformer running custom kernels implementing Voodoo patches)
- improve sound quality
- fix audio issues present in Samsung kernels
- unleash the powerful hi-fi headphone amplifier included in your phone and audiophile-quality DAC.

*15). ShootMe*
Overveiw:
Take screenshot's of you phone that will be saved to your SD card. Very helpful whether you're just showing off your stylish home screen, showing off your quadrant score, or trying to get help with a visual bug/issue you're having.

_Notice- This app is no longer available on the Play Store™. Use the above link to download the app via Rapidshare._

*16). DiskUsage*
Overveiw:
DiskUsage provides a way to find files and directories on storage card which consume a lot of space. It displays a diagram with directories/subdirectories proportional to their size.

*17). CatLog*
Overveiw:
"CatLog is an ADB logcat that works directly on your phone without plugging into PC. Handy for non-devs to get a better look inside sdk so that the devs can know what is really going on, cause we don't always explain ourselves the best." -Woodrube

*18). CacheCleaner NG*
Overveiw:
CacheCleaner allows you to remove all the cache files from the internal memory and (optionally) from the SD card.
It runs either on-demand, or at scheduled times. The list of cleaned applications can be selected, for example to prevent Google Maps' cached maps from being removed for offline use.

*19). LBE Privacy Guard*
Overveiw:
With the state-of-the-art API interception technology, LBE Privacy Guard provides great enhancement to Android permission system, now the first time you are able to:
- Protect your privacy by controlling the permission of each application to access your sensitive data.
- Block malicious operation from Mal-wares and Trojans.
- Block unwanted network traffic if you don't have a unlimited data plan.
- Find out which application is trying to steal your privacy by checking the security log.
- And even more...

*20). Screencast Video Recorder FREE* **Full version available**
Overveiw:
Screencast captures your phone screen at high frame rates into a high quality MPEG4 video. It can also take snapshots of your screen and save it as a bmp file. This app is a demo and can only record up to 20 sec of video. To unlock this limitation you'll have to purchase the full version.

*21). MetaMorph* **Pro version available**
Overveiw:
MetaMorph allows you to theme, patch, and mod your phone by adding or changing files on your system and apps.

*22). Quick Boot (Reboot)* **Plus version available**
Overveiw:
Quickly and easily reboot your device, power off your device, or boot your device into recovery or bootloader mode. Create shortcuts / widgets on your home screen to boot with one click.

*23). SSH Tunnel*
Overveiw:
Surf the Web Privately and Securely with SSH Tunnel.

*24). SGS kernel flasher*
Overveiw:
This app can flash a kernel within android on Samsung Galaxy S phones, e.g.: i9000, Captivate, Fascinate, and Vibrant...
* backup kernel image as update.zip (for recovery)
* flash kernel from zImage, any .tar or .zip that contains a zImage
* reboot

*25). AdAway*
Overview:
AdAway is an open source ad blocker for Android using the hosts file. It is the open source alternative to AdFree and other Ad blockers.

*26). DroidWall*
Overview:

Front-end application for the powerful iptables Linux firewall. Allows you to restrict which apps can access the network. Thus this is the perfect solution if you don't have an unlimited data plan, or just wants to see your battery lasting longer. For advanced users, it also allows you to manually define custom iptables rules.

⇜*[email protected] R00T APP$*⇝​
*1). Autostarts*
Overveiw:
Keep control over your phone: See what applications do behind your back.
Shows you what apps run on phone startup, and what other events trigger in the background. Root users can disable unwanted autostarts and speed up their phone boot.

*2). Root Explorer (File Manager)*
Overveiw:
Access the whole of android's file system (including the data folder!).
Features include SQLite database viewer, Text Editor, create and extract zip or tar/gzip files, extract rar archives, multi-select, execute scripts, search, remount, permissions, bookmarks, send files (via email, bluetooth etc), image thumbnails, APK binary XML viewer, change file owner/group, create symbolic link, "Open With" facility, MD5.

⇜*FR33 N0N-R00T APP$*⇝​
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/22621-guidelist-best-free-apps-for-your-rootednon-rooted-device/#entry610641​
*POST A REPLY WITH ANY APPS YOU FEEL BELONG IN THIS LIST!*​


----------



## Woody

Glad you brought this over. We are really starting to develope some traffic on the old Rootz site.


----------



## yosup

Other apps worth consideration:

DroidWall ( Rodrigo ZR )
* Firewall via IP tables.
* https://play.google.....droidwall.free

AdAway ( Dominik Schurmann )
* Similar to AdFree
* https://play.google....s?id=org.adaway

Delta Backup ( Delta Backup Team )
* Actually backs up Titanium Backup settings.
* https://play.google.....ds.deltabackup


----------



## mdtolic

Sweeeeet! Never thought I'd get Shoot Me back. Thanks @NOOB_IN_N33D.

I'll add... QUICKPICK - Better than the stock photo gallery. LITTLE PHOTO and PICSAY Pro can make good photos much better. PIXLR-O-MATIC too. I use ROIDIZER for fast & fun shots when I don't have time to edit. GENTLE ALARM is a great alarm clock app. The "pre-alarm" really works! EVERNOTEon your phone and all your computers is incredibly handy. Along with Battery Calibration, SGS KERNEL FLASHER is a great tool for frequent flashers. And I've killed a lot of time this year playing SWITCH and DIVERSION.


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

mdtolic said:


> Other apps worth consideration:
> 
> DroidWall ( Rodrigo ZR )
> * Firewall via IP tables.
> * https://play.google.....droidwall.free
> 
> AdAway ( Dominik Schurmann )
> * Similar to AdFree
> * https://play.google....s?id=org.adaway
> 
> Delta Backup ( Delta Backup Team )
> * Actually backs up Titanium Backup settings.
> * https://play.google.....ds.deltabackup


Thanks for your input! A little skeptical on _Delta Backup_ as a reliable backup tool due to the comments. However I will definitely add the other two.


----------



## Woody

I actually always delete my gallery.apk in liue of QuickPic. Uses way less RAM too. Thanks for the tip on Switch too. That game is sweet especially on my tablet.


----------



## yosup

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> A little skeptical on _Delta Backup_ as a reliable backup tool due to the comments.


I actually only use it to backup my TiBu settings & filter labels. The only app I've come across that could restore those items.

However, I would agree it may not reliable as a stand-alone backup method - ie. it sometimes doesn't restore the actual TiBu version. I should've made that qualification beforehand. My bad.

If people are diligent about backing up their local saved settings in sdcard » data » com.keramidas.TitaniumBackup folder, then they should be fine (ie. assuming they have that enabled in settings).


----------



## yosup

Woodrube said:


> I actually always delete my gallery.apk in liue of QuickPic. Uses way less RAM


You actually turned me onto QuickPic (in one of your guides I believe). Gallery's cool-iris eye candy is interesting at first, but then the lag just drains any leftover enthusiasm. Thus, Gallery is on my list of things to immediately uninstall when I flash a new rom. A belated thanks for the tip!


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

I'm going to have to check out QuickPick, now that I think of it I remember s15274n used to talk very highly about it. You guys also seem to think very highly about it as well. Thanks for reminding me of it, I'm going to check it out now.


----------



## mdtolic

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> I actually always delete my gallery.apk in liue of QuickPic. Uses way less RAM too. Thanks for the tip on Switch too. That game is sweet especially on my tablet.


Yeah! It gets a little tense as the speed builds. One note about QP: I don't remember what I was doing, but I was unable to access a photo one time and needed to use Gallery, so I keep it. However, that very well may have been a bug that was squashed in an update.


----------



## yosup

While we're on the subject of free (non-rooted) apps, I'll throw this one into the ring ...

Notification Toggle (j4velin)
* Launch apps directly from notification screen.
* https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.j4velin.notificationToggle

This was one of the main reasons I upgraded to ICS - ie. just to be able to use this (at full functionality). Previously, you could only get a pop-up menu with GB or lower, but ICS would allow you to launch apps directly from the notification menu. Not sure if they've corrected that now.

I've got 12-14 apps in the menu on average. You can change the order, add / hide app icons, have 1 or 2 icon rows, etc. The only limitation with the free version is you can't launch shortcuts (paid version only).

Imo, it's extremely handy and one of my must-install apps. Check it out for yourself.


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

yosup said:


> Even though it doesn't require root?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding NOOB. Really, I'm sorry for not reading the OP properly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah! It gets a little tense as the speed builds. One note about QP: I don't remember what I was doing, but I was unable to access a photo one time and needed to use Gallery, so I keep it. However, that very well may have been a bug that was squashed in an update.


It's cool, no need to apologize. However I'll now be putting together a non-root app section (or thread, not sure which yet)! So I'll be sure to stick those apps you non-root apps you mentioned up in the OP (or in the new thread).


----------



## yosup

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> However I'll now be putting together a non-root app section (or thread, not sure which yet)!


Do you want to continue discussion on non-rooted apps here? Or, should we wait until you decide on creating a different thread?


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

Decided I'll put together another thread. It'll make things simpler... I'll post a link here when I've finished.


----------

